# The Last Supper Funkin



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I was looking around on my computer and came across this one I did for a guy's church function 2 years ago.










Took about 3 days to carve. He asked if I would take 'orders' and do a bunch for his church bizzare. Maybe I should stock up on the funkins now and make them over the winter! :googly:

I actually didn't use the bright white bulb but it shows the details better for the pic. Here is the picture with the softer light bulb.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jesus looks like he has a 'fro in that first picture


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, I'm sure the big man will bless your haunt now also.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We are going to have to statr calling you our funkin king. Nice work on this.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Where do you get your funkins from? I dont seem to see any of the uncarved ones around.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Where do you get your funkins from? I dont seem to see any of the uncarved ones around.


I think we've seen them at places like JoAnn's Fabrics. I would guess that Michael's carries them as well.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I find them at Michaels each year. I've gotten them up to 50% off.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

IMU- Great job!

Never would have done a religious design or even thought of one, but now the door is open and who knows what kind of different carving will come about this year......like the Declaration of Independence.....or a Norman Rockwell....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you have Menards in your area they had funkins in thier ad this week.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

That is really funkin nice...very intricate!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job!!!!!!definately a different twist on the origional


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never seen a Funkin at Michael's. For as long as I can remember they've only carried the cheap thin fake pumpkins. Funkins are really much nicer, thick, detailed well, color right on, but you pay for that. I was lucky and found a bunch a few years ago at a local grocery chain of all places. I had been watching them for a few weeks and for whatever reason they didn't sell well at the grocery store, I'm guessing people shopping for groceries just didn't know what these really were, but lucky for me I was able to pick them up at 70% off which is a huge savings since new these run upwards of $30 per!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I've found them at A.C. Moore as well. Haven't had time this year to look for them so I'm not sure who has them this year.


----------

